# Spinning- Another BFL spin



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I really enjoy spinning BFL, This one is called 'Murky Waters', just have to spin up the other braid and I think this one will be a shawl. Again, lighting is not great,very frustrating to get the right light


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your yarn. The colors in the yarn came from that braid like the yarn better.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

If you can take it outside to take the picture. Best light.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

How different it looks after spinning- much prettier and more subtle in colour. Sometimes it's difficult to envisage what a braid will look like after spinning.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Take the picture outside but not directly in the sun. Nicely done!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love that BFL. The colors really combine nicely.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice! I like BFL, too. Such nice long fibers.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty. I like the colors. Isn't it fun that we never know what the final result will be until we get there?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Newbee question. So, when spinning the braid, do you always spin from the top of the roving or do you mix it up top/bottom. I suppose it would depend on the effect you are after. On the same question, when you ply from the braid spun up, do you ply starting with the same end or can you ply with one color going outside pull and the other going inside pull? Again, I guess this would depend on the effect you are after. Yes, okay thinking, or No, stinkin thinkin?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Newbee question. So, when spinning the braid, do you always spin from the top of the roving or do you mix it up top/bottom. I suppose it would depend on the effect you are after. On the same question, when you ply from the braid spun up, do you ply starting with the same end or can you ply with one color going outside pull and the other going inside pull? Again, I guess this would depend on the effect you are after. Yes, okay thinking, or No, stinkin thinkin?


There are many ways to split the braid .For this one I laid out the roving and broke it in half, then with one half I spit it 3 times lengthwise and spun those up using the same end each time I spun,I believe the end colour was green.Then the other half was split in half lengthwise, and spun it with a different end each time. I wanted to leave it whole but I still have a hard time holding that much fiber and trying to spin it. Then I just plied them together. I am not that good at trying to figure out how to break the roving for a certain effect. There is a good article on Knitty that explains some of that.I hope this makes some sense.
If anyone knows of a book or some info on this please post it, it would be so helpful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I purchased a book on effects for spun yarn, but I have not read it yet. I know the Yarnitecture book is supposed to be good, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I purchased a book on effects for spun yarn, but I have not read it yet. I know the Yarnitecture book is supposed to be good, but I have no experience with it.


I have purchased the Yarnitecture book from Amazon but it has not arrived yet,I a anxious to read it, the other book you mentioned, where did you purchase it?


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Love the colors! That braid would have tempted me, even though my roving stash is more than adequate.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

The book I purchased is:

The Complete Guide to Spinning Yarn: Techniques, Projects, and Recipes

I bought it from Amazon.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> The book I purchased is:
> 
> The Complete Guide to Spinning Yarn: Techniques, Projects, and Recipes
> 
> I bought it from Amazon.


Thank you so much ♥


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

How to Spin Just About Anything by Janet Renouf - Miller is a really good guide for beginner spinners and is not expensive


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

spinninggill said:


> How to Spin Just About Anything by Janet Renouf - Miller is a really good guide for beginner spinners and is not expensive


 Thank you


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I am always so surprised by how different the yarn looks from the braid. Wonderful job!


----------

